# Pleasant lake - Wexford county - cadillac



## Outdoor Passionz (May 15, 2012)

Hey all,

This lake is about 1 mile from my cabin, small lake with zero pressure from what I've seen. I can't find anything on it from reports ever posted, never seen anyone on it. Hoping someone on here knows something about it, I found a map on the dnr website, and a list of fish in it on lake link... It's only 112 acres and supposedly has pike, walleye, and panfish. Anyone fished it before, know if it freezes good, anything?


----------



## Outdoor Passionz (May 15, 2012)

Anyone ever fish the lake?


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Have not fished it in about 15 years. Used to fish it summer and winter. Bass and pike were plentiful in summer. Caught crappies through the ice, nothing bigger than 10 or 11 inches though. Would go to Mitchell for the big crappies. No walleye caught, never saw anyone else target them either. 
Look on the east side about mid lake for contour edges. try to find weed beds along the dropoff.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Steele138 (Jan 21, 2016)

Did you end up fishing this lake? Heading that way in February.


----------



## Outdoor Passionz (May 15, 2012)

No up here now and was told the ice is sketchy and guys are avoiding it from the bait shop


----------



## Steele138 (Jan 21, 2016)

From what I can find that lake is only 10 feet deep. Should be frozen good now . I wonder if it is worth fishing


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

I fished last year once and had a ball! It was the most fun I've ever had on the ice. We had 2 flags before our tip-ups were all set. We cought about 25 hammer handles. Ran out of bait and were throwing small perch on. It was awesome. One keeper but we didn't care.


----------

